# John Edwards (Crossing Over) teaches how to pray



## Shane (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh boy check this one out. John Edwards from Crossing Over writes a book on how to pray.



I shouldnt I guess but I get so angry I want to scream.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,151567,00.html


----------



## Poimen (Mar 26, 2005)

> Until the release of his book, the medium "” who is Catholic "” said he avoided bringing religion into his work connecting with people who have died and gone to "œthe other side."
> 
> "œI´ve been very non-denominational when it comes to my work and religion," Edward told FOX. "œI didn´t want it to seem like you have to be Catholic to have a belief in the afterlife or you have to be Catholic and pray the rosary to be able to connect with the other side "¦ I´ve always felt it was very, very private and personal and didn´t really want to discuss it."



Ummm....


----------



## bigheavyq (Apr 18, 2005)

maybe we should introduce john edwards to jonathan edwards


----------



## kevin.carroll (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > Until the release of his book, the medium "” who is Catholic "” said he avoided bringing religion into his work connecting with people who have died and gone to "œthe other side."
> ...



I wrote Fox News a fairly firey email over that interview at the beginning of "Holy Week." I asked them why they chose to reflect on Easter by interviewing a pagan and not a believer.

They didn't respond.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 18, 2005)

Moving to Cults.


----------

